# Looking for Speakers: Please Suggest



## RoCkSoLiD (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm looking for speakers for my laptop and kinda tight on dough. So, the budget is between 2 - 3.5k max. Please, Please pour in you valuble suggestions. 

I have a few speakers in mind. what do you think about these: 

- Creative Inspire 4:1 4500 
- Creative Itrigue 3000 
- Altec Lansing VS 4121 
- Altec Lansing BXR1121 
- Logitech X230.
Btw, How much does the Z-series cost ? 

Please get me through this guyz


----------



## New (Jun 20, 2008)

AFAIK Altec Lansing ATP3 is the best for your budget.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jun 20, 2008)

+1 for ATP 3. I have them and they are the best.

I dont know if they are still available in market. If they are, dont have any doubts and go to ATP3


----------



## RoCkSoLiD (Jun 20, 2008)

I guess ATP3 is outta production now.

Btw, whats the price of ATP3 ???


----------



## mayanksharma (Jun 24, 2008)

RoCkSoLiD said:


> Btw, whats the price of ATP3 ???


2.8K! And out of production. You might get lucky with some dealers, who like to keep oldies! 

Ok, from the list VS4121 should be ur choice. Z-2300 is out of range. Quite costly, though bang for bucks!  
Anyways, lemme give you the best of all choices.  

Just go for Philips MMS 430. You wont be disappointed in anyway. Better in every terms from the speakers u mentioned. 
Priced ~2.5K!


----------



## Indyan (Jun 24, 2008)

VS4121 
BXR1121 costs less than 1.5k. isnt it? So thats actually below your budget. but that too is the best in its price range.


----------

